# Horse theft or just in a hurry?



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

I had this experiance while I was out on a ride....wondered what you folk thought........ :?: 

I was riding Dana back and she was all egaer beaver to get home when suddenly she hits the skids. And this horsebox come flying out of nowhere like a bat outa hell and it was toeing a two horse float with THREE horses in it, young TB 2 or 3 year olds, who looked tottaly petrified. One squealed out to Dana and Dana replied and I had a heck of a time holding her down coz she was gona chase them down the street. 

Now is that suss or what?? :?: :?:


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

Hmmmmm.
i don't really know but in my opinion i probally think they don't like their horses or theaft.
Not to sure.


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Doesn't sound very good, does it.
Have you heard of any horses locally go missing?
Either that or they're not very responsible horse owners. 

Let us know if you hear anything. :wink:


----------



## Dave Singleton (May 3, 2007)

DId you catch the Number plate?


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

I havent heard YET of any horse theft locally, but maybe when the local paper gets printed on wensday it might say something in the cop section.

As for the number plate I only remember fractions like I think it was something like 550. FEI or GILL.......not sure......


But yeah I didnt mention that the horses were unrestrained in the trailer which any horse owner knows is VERY irresponsible and DANGEROUS not to mention utterly STUPID .

I told my ma and she reckons I'm being overly susspicios she reckons theres a perfectly good explanation. 

She's not horsy........obviosly 

The thing is if there is a horse theft racquet going around I want it stopped before they can steal my horse or my freinds horses


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

you can never be to careful....call your local or just walk in to your local police dept and tell them what you saw....don't be afraid.....it might be a irrasponsable driver transporting or horse theft ....but if you have some of the plate number and remember what the float looked like and what direction it was comming from thay can still track it down......and check in to it, you can also go to www.netposse.com and look up stolen horse....but to be on the safe said report it


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

Thanks for the website KansasTwister but it looks like an American site.......I'm in Australia.......but hey thanks anyway.


I'll think I'll as my brother who is a cop what he thinks before I go to the local coppers


----------



## TxHorseMom (Mar 4, 2007)

Kiki said:


> But yeah I didnt mention that the horses were unrestrained in the trailer which any horse owner knows is VERY irresponsible and DANGEROUS not to mention utterly STUPID .
> 
> I told my ma and she reckons I'm being overly susspicios she reckons theres a perfectly good explanation.
> 
> She's not horsy........obviosly


First of all, I take offense to your comment that unrestraining a horse in a trailer is stupid. A TRUE horseperson would know that restraining a horse in a trailer should be on a case by case basis. Many horses, especially youngsters are not used to riding in trailers. They can panic when restrained because horses are clastrophobic. If they panic, they can hurt themselves worse than if left standing. We NEVER restrain weanlings and yearlings when in a trailer. They are too small and the incorrect size makes restraining dangerous. Also, if they are able to move around some, then they can learn to get their balance etc. and can learn to be better in the trailer when they get older.

Some people are idiots when trailering their horses and don't consider the comfort of their horses and will drive as if they don't have a trailer behind them. (Which I think is probably the case here) But, if you truly think that a theft has occured, then you should call the police and report what you saw. The sooner that is done the better.


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

Well sorry but I find it weird that you dont restrain them but HEY!! Everyones weird!!!!


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

tx i did at first but it's a 2 horse tailer.....and there were 3 horses in it...it depends when to tie and when not to tie......my nieghbour let's us borrow there 4 horse featherlite from time to time and as you know you load and lock them in and bring up another one so you don't have to tie ...maybe the last horse in ......i have a 4 horse stock trailer .....and don't think i've ever tied while transporting......arrived at a bad scene once where a 2 horse trailer fliped on to it's side....lighter horse was loaded on the wrong side, took us a while...fire rescue and i to figure out how to crawl up in to the trailer and release the horses from there ties.......both horses took a beating but we got them out alive....but after that i've never tied my horses in


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

ummm okkk well as I said I personaly think its dangerous......but anyway


----------



## Thisskyeishuman (Jun 12, 2007)

sorry guys, double post.


----------



## Thisskyeishuman (Jun 12, 2007)

It's good to be overly suspicious, my aunts mare was stolen out of her pasture almost three years ago, she's listed on the net posse website along with the three other horses she was stolen with, as a matter of fact, here's a link-- all have yet to be recovered, and it's terribly sad, as we fear they all ended up in slaughter.

Hope- my aunts mare
http://www.netposse.com/stolenmissing/stolenmissingimg/stolenhopeTNDec04.htm

Shadow- appaloosa gelding
http://www.netposse.com/stolenmissing/stolenmissingimg/stolenbaby_shadowTNDec04.htm

Mister- Black gelding
http://www.netposse.com/stolenmissing/stolenmissingimg/stolenMisterKYDec04.htm

Baby- Strawberry Roan Mare
http://www.netposse.com/stolenmissing/stolenmissingimg/stolenbaby_shadowTNDec04.htm



it's insane what people do for quick profit, and it's horrible that they're is a lack of evidence and that no one has been caught yet.


----------



## TxHorseMom (Mar 4, 2007)

Yes, but being suspicous does no good unless you DO something about it like call the police asap.


----------



## NorCal Rescue Rescue (Sep 7, 2007)

Kiki said:


> But yeah I didnt mention that the horses were unrestrained in the trailer which any horse owner knows is VERY irresponsible and DANGEROUS not to mention utterly STUPID .


Was it a two horse straight load or a larger stock type trailer? It it's a larger stock type trailer, untied is the best possible way to trailer.


----------



## Xanadu (Sep 11, 2007)

We don't restrain our mom and baby when trailering. It's a 4-horse slant load and we removed that last divider and put them in the very back. I was told by a breeder to do that, it's safer, and she said "don't let anyone try to tell you otherwise."


----------



## TxHorseMom (Mar 4, 2007)

Xanadu said:


> We don't restrain our mom and baby when trailering. It's a 4-horse slant load and we removed that last divider and put them in the very back. I was told by a breeder to do that, it's safer, and she said "don't let anyone try to tell you otherwise."


She was absolutely right!!!


----------



## moonflame994 (Sep 8, 2007)

id you get the licence plate #


----------



## Peartree (Sep 11, 2007)

Uhm. If you are from America have you heard of RSPCA?

Well even if they weren't being stolen, it sounds like animal cruelty..? maybe?


----------

